
What books would you recommend to read about ZX Spectrum computer programming? - pome
Hello.
======
neilwilson
The original orange manual is pretty impressive. It even has the z80 opcodes
in the back for when you graduate to assembler

And of course it's on the web.

[http://www.worldofspectrum.org/ZXBasicManual/](http://www.worldofspectrum.org/ZXBasicManual/)

